# Free Trade - Softwood Lumber



## Deere John (Mar 25, 2001)

Softwood Lumber trade discussion anyone? As a Canadian inimately familiar with lumber production, I am looking forward to the day when the US market opens up to true free trade on a competition basis. Enough protectionism already.


----------

